# A  farme diesel plans?



## Will916691 (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm used to model engines but not to machining I was a machinist before I was injured

I'm look for model diesel plan's to make me and my father each one. I don't mind paying for design but I can't seem to find any that aren't model airplane motors 
Any help locating plans would be appreciated

Thanks
Will


----------



## BronxFigs (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello-

You are in luck if you want to make a scale model version of the old Lister vertical, stationary diesel engine (single cylinder).

Contact a gent named Eric Hale ([email protected]) also on Facebook "Lister CS 6/1 Model Diesel Engine"

He has plans/kits.  Plans 30 pounds/free pdfs.... if you purchase the casting kit.

PS...I also believe that there are postings showing the building of this model on the "Model Engine Maker" forum, and a serialized build can be found in the "Model Engineer" magazine.

Hope this helps, and good luck with your engine-building endeavors.


Frank


----------



## Will916691 (Sep 11, 2015)

sorry i should have also said i would like to build with out castings i have access to cnc mills. also looking for something on one small side as my lathe is a 7x10 

thinks


----------



## BronxFigs (Sep 12, 2015)

Just use the drawings and make the crankcase, and various other parts from bar-stock, flat stock, and weldments.  The dimensions, and relationships of the various parts are what's critical.  I would think with your experience, and access to machines, it will not be too much of a problem.

Good luck.  Let us know if you find something that fits your needs.

Frank


----------



## Jasonb (Sep 12, 2015)

This one was done from the drawings without castings, waterjet cut parts for the crancase welded up but could be CNC cut

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=21479&highlight=lister


----------



## Will916691 (Sep 12, 2015)

Jasonb said:


> This one was done from the drawings without castings, waterjet cut parts for the crancase welded up but could be CNC cut
> 
> http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=21479&highlight=lister



What water jet did you use? I worked at omax straight out of college machine shop making parts for water jets

Also on your build on page 4 there is a video "true diesel engine" that is what I want to build a a frame that looks like it would have been made in the 1890s 

Your engine is looking good I like you idea of building it with flat stock and welding it up

Will


----------



## Will916691 (Sep 12, 2015)

Also to get my feet wet I started  the "tiny ic engine"  looks like a fun build I'm going to make a few changes to the design as I go  such as I really don't see a need to use drill rod for the valves I'm going to use 4140 heat treated instead anyone see a reason why this wouldn't work?

Thanks
Will


----------

